# Kids are going to be 50/50 custody.Any suggestions how to work it?



## confusedat42 (Dec 17, 2012)

My wife and I are working on getting a divorce. We talked about 50/50 custody of the kids. Any suggestions on how to work out the days with each parent. I heard some different ways to do it.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

How old are they?


Pb.


----------



## confusedat42 (Dec 17, 2012)

Boy 13 and girl 10


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

I've two sort of vague answers for you...

First is that younger children tend to do better with more frequent swaps... It's means they don't have to go without seeing either parent for very long. Older children will tend to do better with with fewer transitions... The stability of longer periods with one parents helps them do better with homework, friends and after school activities.

Ultimately, though, the best schedule is what works best for your family... You'll have to take into account the work schedules of you and you STBXW, how tolerant your children are to change, and how invested they are in their current home, school and friends.

A quick search of the internet will find you oodles of examples for 50/50 scheduling.


Pb.


----------



## confusedat42 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thx


----------



## texasmom (Apr 30, 2008)

We just separated and have an 8 and 10 year old. We are doing Sun, Mon, Tues with dad, Wed, thurs, Fri with mom and alternating Saturdays. That way, everyone knows where they will be on a certain day. so far, so good!


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

2-2-3.

1 week - 1 week.

Due to my job we are doing 2 week rotation.


----------



## confusedat42 (Dec 17, 2012)

I am liking the idea of a mid week switch. It seems to be the best for us. Still haven't decided though. Would like every other weekend starting with Friday night with the kids.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

It's been 5 mths for us , my girls 11.
She usually comes to my place Frid after school or Sat mornings . I go see her at her mums one or two nights a week too and we talk every night on the ph for 1/2 hr maybe an hr.
sHE spends big chunks of her holidays here too.
We both love the ph calls.
I also love going to see my girl , maybe we take off somewhere or I might just hang out there a few hrs. I hate being there , like this. But it's for her and I just fee I can't ask any more of her right now. It's bloody hard , she's often emotional .

How you people get your kids to manage 50/50 stays or all that chopping and changing , or even ask it of them , I'll just never get .
My girl could never handle two homes 50/50 or all that chopping and changing every few days , there's no way . 
I wouldn't blame her either it's so unfair , hard , not their fault.
But we're struggling through it together. I hate it and the guilt is killing me but , doing the best we can.


----------

